# معمل لعمل تحاليل المياه



## الكيميائى الروش (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته احنا ان شاء الله بالشركه هننشىء معمل لعمل فحوصات المياه وكنت اود من الاخوه الكرام ان يفيدونى عن نوع الاجهزه اللى احنا حنحتاجها وازاى نجيبها وكمان لو فيه عرض اسعار وطرق تشغيل الاجهزه يبقى تمام 

وطبعا دى التحاليل اللى احنا ان شاء الله هنعملها بالشركه 


NA.CA,MG.K,SR.AL.,CO3,CO2,NO3,NO2,F,HCO3,FE+2,FE+3,S,......ET. chlore .tds.tss.bod.cod.ph.tubidity . calcium .hardness.
ياريت تردوا عليا بسرعه وانا اسف للاطاله


----------



## المصمم الكيميائى (22 فبراير 2009)

عليك بشركة Hach الامريكية أو varian


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (22 فبراير 2009)

HACH DR4000/Spectrophotometer 

ICP:Inductively coupled plasma

AAS: Atomic Absorption Spectroscopy

Analytikjena Multi N/C 2000 Analyzer 

DR2800 spectrophotometer (CECIL 1000 series, Cambridge, UK
UV- Visible spectrophotometer
pH meter (Model Ecoscan, EUTECH Instruments, Singapore
Oven (Model Memmert 600, Germany


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (23 فبراير 2009)

*الف الف شكر*

اولا اود اشكر كل من تجاوب معى اما بالنسبه للاجهزه dr4000 ده بيشتغل زى اجهزة التحاليل الطبيه يعنى نستخدم kits او reagents ونقوم بالقياس على الجهاز على wave length معين ولا طريقة شغله ازاى ؟؟ وهل ده بيعمل قياس نسبة bod


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (24 فبراير 2009)

*فين الرودو*

ايه ياحماعه فين الردود علشان مستعجلين


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (28 فبراير 2009)

ايه ياجماعه انا كده بقى شكلى وحش فى الشركه


----------



## atef220 (31 مارس 2009)

ايوة ياباشا 
الشركة عندنا بتشتغل في اجهزة القياس وتجهيز معامل المياه وممكن نساعدك جدا
ابعتلي على الخاص رقم تليفونك وحاكلمك


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (2 أبريل 2009)

بالنسبة لdr 4000 بقي فيه الاحدث منه dr 5000 وفعلا بيشتغل بالكواشف زي الاجهزة الطبية وuv وكده 
وهو مش بيقيس bod بس بيقيس cod
ولو تعرفني انت في اي بلد ممكن اعطيك ارقام الشركات اللي تساعدك


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (2 مايو 2009)

انا فى السعوديه فى جده


----------



## samer34 (10 مارس 2010)

ارجوكم اريد انشاء معمل تحاليل مياة فارجو ان تساعدونى باسماء الشركات المنتجة للاجهزة ولكم منى الف شكرل


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (11 مارس 2010)

*راسلني علي الخاص*

راسلني علي الخاص وان شاء الله افيدك جدا بارقام تليفونات واسماء الاجهزة


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (13 مارس 2010)

الحمد لله احنا فعلاَ جهرنا المعمل من شركة نالكو لان ان شاء الله هيصير بينا وبينهم شراكه يعنى 

العمل عباره عن جهاز 

DR2800 specterophotometer 

وده بيقيس معظم العناصر فى المياه وشغله نظام عينه بلابنك وعينه تست وتحطهم فى الجهاز وهو يقيس 

وجهاز BOD trak 

ده خاص بقياس BOD 

وفيه كمان COD reactor 

وده بتحط فيه العينه يدورها الاول وبعدين تقسيها على DR2800

وفيه بقى نظام التيتراشن وده علشان الهادرينس والالكانيلتى الكلوريد 

كده يبقى المعمل يكون تمام احنا شغالين فى نظام 

معالجة مياه الصرف الصحى _ محطات الار او _ معالجة التأكل فى خطوط التريد 

شكراً 

الكيميائى الروش


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (21 مارس 2010)

المهندس احمد محمد هشام اان مش عارف ارسل ليك رساله على الخاص لان مشاركتى لم تتعدى الخمسون مشاركه 

انا كنت عاوز اعرف رقم تليفون بتاع وكيل فيشر فى السعوديه علشان عاوز جهاز 

BOD trak , COD reactor , cabinet 

لان انا جبت سعر من هاك بس غالى جداً جداً 

وياريت لو فيه اى وكيل مش شرط فيشر يعنى 

شكراً


----------

